# 2011 Outback 210Rs For Sale ($16,500)



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

RV is located in Kalispell, Montana. I would hold on my lot for you until early Spring, but would need financial transaction completed by April 1.

$16,500. Firm. Includes full towing package (sway bar, lifts, electronic brake controller). Well maintained with all Gilligan kinks worked out! ha hah

Thanks for looking!

406.270.9961


----------

